# Censorship here?



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm wondering who deleted my post - author or admin? 
Anyway, every word was true(not meant to offence but to inform) , maybe not convenient, but true.
P.S. pjsbrent: I kept your card as a souvenir. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I myself didn't delete the post you are talking about but I do feel that could have been been handled in a better way. PM the person you are having an issue with instead of bringing it up in public. The way you made your post made it seem that this had been the first time you had informed that person of your disappointment.

In a normal world, you usually tell the person you have having an issue with about your problems, you don't go and tell everyone but the one person who might be able to resolve your issue. 

I know not everyone walks away with a positive experience in retail, I am sure yourself Kbn had many so-so experiences about your mcdonalds, or walmart, or petsmart employee's.

Not everyone is on their game 100% of the time, I know I had my bad days.

Try to keep your reviews of stores in the review section. When you are referring to a certain person, take it to PM or do not mention the name of the staff. 

I am sure Brent will be open to your experience but please try to have some etiquette and PM the person first.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

ciddian said:


> i myself didn't delete the post you are talking about but i do feel that could have been been handled in a better way. Pm the person you are having an issue with instead of bringing it up in public. The way you made your post made it seem that this had been the first time you had informed that person of your disappointment.
> 
> In a normal world, you usually tell the person you have having an issue with about your problems, you don't go and tell everyone but the one person who might be able to resolve your issue.
> 
> ...


well said!


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

Ciddian, what makes you think that I didn't contact him? FYI: I did spoke with him in the store, where he made his promise again, then I did e-mailed him - zero effect, then I did PM-ed him, with no response for couple weeks.
Another thing is, I do mean every word - I do wish him well, because life is too short to worry about such a small things but I do want to inform others. And I do stand behind my opinion and since he did not try to solve it anyhow, I just wanted to warn people. It's not like he owes me zillion $,so I don't think I want to deal with him in the future.
And yes, in normal world some people ask for information before they make an assumption. So much for the etiquette.
"Try to keep your reviews of stores in the review section"? Did it look like store review to you? Apparently you misinterpreted my post - try to focus on reading because I've never mentioned the store - it's my opinion about person. And it was the person I made the deal with.
One more thing: was this truth so hurtful and offensive that it had to be deleted?
Of course, flawless image of Brent has to be protected!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow. 

First, you are going all about this, and if you continue, I bet you get banned. 

I am sorry you had a bad experience. But this isn't how to deal with it. Politness works. As you mentioned, brent does have rep on this site. As such, perhaps a more friendlytone would get you further. Or, as you mentiomed in the original post that you were moving on, move on....

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If it was a deal with pjsBrent submit feedback in his profile. That way all will see and you won't get this back lash. That's what the itrader ( if that's what it called ) is here for.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks J_T!
There was time (4 months) for politeness. BTW: was it really so offensive? Now I just wanted to inform people. And if I'm to be banned for the truth, fine with me, because that will mean this forum is the kind of community I don't want to be part of. Thank you!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The way you worded your post you made it seem as if you had not dealt with him until then. I am sorry if I had made a mistake. Keep in mind, I did not delete the post.

And I also said if you review a store or Staff do so, but do not mention names. The great thing about the internet is that there are a lot of forums with many different rules, so if you do not enjoy this one I am sorry you feel this way.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm just surprised to find out that all users are equal, but some users are more equal than others. I want to know if there's selective censorship here, if decisions what you can or cannot are based on who you know. To me, great thing about internet - it was last bastion of freedom (of speech too). Apparently, not no more.
About store reviews, don't you think "pjbrent" is kind of commercial user account, since he was a) MANAGER of the store - so not much of the staff - please, check the work laws , b) using this account for commercial purposes - ads? Don't you think that once you pick on placing my negative opinion in the wrong section, you shall say so about all positive ones too? 
I didn't use any vulgar words, did I? So what was so inappropriate in my post to delete it? Truth?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It's pretty pointless for me to argue this with you. Just because you feel there is free speech on the internet this isn't always true. When you sign up here there are rules and agreements you agree to to use this site.

When a mod feels that something is not appropriate then it is deleted. We have a very simple rule here that sometimes has a fine line, no personal attacks. 

Did you attack in your perspective? Maybe not? but viewed by one of the mods it was. 

Did you have a sale through the gtaa site? Was it negative? Then use the itrader. If you had a bad time at someone store off of this site then contact the supervisor, leave a negative review of the store... whatever that pleases you.

Point is, he doesn't work there anymore, he doesn't seem to want to PM you back for whatever reason. The list he sent you, and for some reason sent me is a availability list from the fish breeder I think. Depending on the season means you can't always get whats listed, he might have ordered the fish but sometimes they just don't show.

Anyways... pretty pointless for me to have an internet argument with you. Mods use their own discretion to moderate this forum. They have all been picked for a reason.

You feel butt hurt over a deleted post and feel the need to beat this dead horse that is up to you but the mod that deleted it would have to explain why. I was simply trying to help/answer your question.

If you ask people on this site, they know I try to be fair and hear both sides of everything. Don't even try to say I favor brent over you because I have never met the both of you. What I could have easily done was close this thread, or deleted it right off the bat. 

I just don't do things that way...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check "free speech" on AquariumPros and you will be surprised how free it is here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LoL

Just submit a feedback. That's the way to go about it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*disagrrement*

time to move on....your point has been made .as stated above have a look at any other forum out there and u will see the nonsense that goes on . this place is a joy to be a part of so lets not turn into the others . where the knee jerk reaction is to make fun of rather then help.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

I help mod/admin a fairly large forum and we often come across the whole free speech thing. I firmly believe in letting people speak their mind, however, some people don't realize there is a better way to say what's on their mind which gets their message across more effectively. 

But one thing that people always bring up is the free speech thing when their post gets edited or nuked. A forum is privately operated which allows its owners (admin) and whomever represents the owners (moderators) to keep and/or remove any content contained within.

edit: and like many people have already said, move on. theres no point in beating a dead horse.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

I regret that I touched the subject. I am sorry that I wasted your time that you spent looking into it. You're right, the discussion is pointless, true. Facts are filtered and it's nothing I can do about it. And I have to understand, that some people have different definitions of right and wrong. But I will always call them as I see them. E.g. stealing will always be stealing for me. 
Please, close this thread. It takes us nowhere.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

kbn said:


> I regret that I touched the subject. I am sorry that I wasted your time that you spent looking into it. You're right, the discussion is pointless, true. Facts are filtered and it's nothing I can do about it. And I have to understand, that some people have different definitions of right and wrong. But I will always call them as I see them. E.g. stealing will always be stealing for me.
> Please, close this thread. It takes us nowhere.


I believe that while you are replying, as you are the op. You can close the topic. I thnk there is a check box for it.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

